
MixCloud Desktop App (media controls, menubar track title, etc..) - uffo
https://github.com/uffou/MixCloud-Play
======
uffo
If you are like me you listen to music all day and everybody knows MixCloud
experience kind of sucks on a desktop. So I did some fixes by making an
electron app. Enjoy!

